# Camo Wraps for Truck



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking at getting a camo wrap for the truck, my questions are as follows:

1. Are these durable kits, are they going to peel and chip if I take dirt roads or offroad a little? 

2. Are they easy to install?

3. Are all companys created equal, there is CamoWraps and Camo Skinz, but they all look about the same to me.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been in the sign business for many years and have applied a lot of vinyl. But I would not even attempt to do a vehicle wrap! In fact, my company won't do them - we do have an expert 'wrapper' in town and refer to him. If you really want a camo wrap look for a wrap pro in your area and at least get a cost from them before you decide to do it yourself.


----------



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

I would suggest 2 places...

1. Camo4u - *Camo4u.com*

2. Camoskinz - *Camoskinz.com*

They offer a lifetime warranty on their materials....


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I had Camo Clad professionally installed in 2007 on my rocker panels. It looks as good as the day he did it. I plow snow with it to boot. I'm glad I did professional installation.


----------



## Roll221 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just looked at the Camo Clad site, looks like really good stuff!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Look at camodesigns.com not a wrap. it is a paint job you will like it.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

We removed the fender flairs and wrapped them using the Cabela's product. Looked nice for another 2-3 years when I sold truck.


----------



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

grassn said:


> I would suggest 2 places...
> 
> 1. Camo4u - *Camo4u.com*
> 
> ...


Did you ever do this?


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

No I contacted a local truck accessories shop and they are going to do it when I get ready. Ordering it from CamoSkinz though


----------



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

We went with a full camo wrap from Camoskinz for our F150 and it turned out great... I would highly recommend.


----------



## grassn (Sep 8, 2009)

RailRoadRetrievers said:


> No I contacted a local truck accessories shop and they are going to do it when I get ready. Ordering it from CamoSkinz though


Good call... we love our Camoskinz


----------

